# Can you use a giant hamster ball for rats??



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, is it ok to put a ratty in a giant hamster ball? I read that it was ok in a rat book of mine. Just wondering if that is valid or not?
Thanks!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No. First of all, ventilation and cleanliness are issues. Another issue is that nails are easily caught in the ridges of the ball. The ball also takes away the senses that the rat uses to roam around with. It is much, much easier to just rat-proof a room to let them run around.

I hear that they make great hideouts in the cage, though.


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok. Thank you caged bird! Dr. Foster and Smith sell sizes labeled for rats


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

No there not good for them as the person said above. They are badly ventilated and stress rats out. Rats already have bad eyesight and seeing through those balls are impossible. Sadly, you can't trust everything you see. People are just trying to sell stuff to make a buck


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

In the past I've used one, but only briefly while my girls were still pretty wild and I needed to clean the cage. Toki was really good at it, and would follow me around while I cleaned levels in the bath etc. 

Daisy just sat there looking miserable, so we never put her in it again.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

